# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Results By IAHRS Recommended Surgeons >  DR HAKAN DOGANAY/4428 GRAFTS/FUE+Implanter Pen

## Hakan Doganay, MD

These are 4428 graft results from an operation in 3 consecutive days. The results are around after 3 years.

Graft details:

Single------ 1743 
Double----- 1030
Triple-------   655
Beard------  1000

    TOTAL    4428 


***Our price includes after care medicines, shampoo, accommodation , meals, transportation in the city (not the flight ticket) that our patients can feel more comfortable during their operation times in Turkey. To learn about the prices: http://hakandoganayfue.com/pricing/


*FOR CONSULTATION:* AHD Clinic | Hair Transplant | Hair Transplants

*CONTACT:* info@hakandoganayfue.com




*BEFORE AFTER 
*















*BEFORE
*

























DAY 4





















AFTER

----------

